# Anyone looking for an apprentice?



## Sarasetters (Apr 26, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone in northern british columbia is lookig for an apprentice utility arborist or knows of companies in the peace region that currently employ any utility arborists. Any help would be greatly appreciated as i've had extreme difficulty finding any information on this subject. 
Thank-you, 
Sara S


----------

